# Can this be improved?



## diduknowthat (May 4, 2008)

I need opinions regarding my band logo (that i've mentioned in another thread). I'm now making a poll about it.

Here's the picture 

http://i31.tinypic.com/30ie4wj.jpg


----------



## Sir Travis D (May 4, 2008)

Try making that whole outside of the speaker white outlined. It looks amazing though


----------



## brian (May 4, 2008)

looks good, my only sudgestion is take the main heart and size it a but so it is more in the middle. looks a little odd being that close to the edge


----------



## diduknowthat (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys.* Here's rev. 2.

http://i25.tinypic.com/1zft08x.jpg*


----------



## Sir Travis D (May 5, 2008)

That looks sweet but this happened.


----------



## 4NGU$ (May 5, 2008)

make the guitar neck smaller 

and change the font for the band name 

just my two cents


----------



## Ramodkk (May 5, 2008)

That's very original man! 

I have one suggestion and it is changing the placement of the name. 
What about putting *eart* in small letter after the H and putting *oston* upside down to the left of the *B*


----------



## Sir Travis D (May 5, 2008)

Yea, maybe you could make the guitar 5-10 percent smaller, and angle it so it fits on the card more.


----------



## TFT (May 5, 2008)

If the guitar neck was scaled to fit on the card more then to balance it the speaker would have to be scaled down a little. I like the overlap part of it and it looks quite balanced.

Maybe a font change, dunno. It's very creative though, good job.


----------



## diduknowthat (May 5, 2008)

Sir Travis D said:


> That looks sweet but this happened.


Yup, I've noticed that and changed it, but was too lazy to upload another one .



4NGU$ said:


> make the guitar neck smaller
> 
> and change the font for the band name
> 
> just my two cents



Hm, I'll change that and repost it to see how it looks. I kinda like it being unproportionally big. Also, what font do you think will fit this better?



ramodkk said:


> That's very original man!
> 
> I have one suggestion and it is changing the placement of the name.
> What about putting *eart* in small letter after the H and putting *oston* upside down to the left of the *B*


I see what you mean, but looking at the picture, I have a feeling that it'll look a bit busy with names there. I'll try it in the next revision to how it looks like though.



TFT said:


> If the guitar neck was scaled to fit on the card more then to balance it the speaker would have to be scaled down a little. I like the overlap part of it and it looks quite balanced.
> 
> Maybe a font change, dunno. It's very creative though, good job.



I kinda like the guitar neck hanging off the card.


----------



## Sir Travis D (May 5, 2008)

I don't think you should put the "eart" or "oston" in either.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 5, 2008)

Add a drum and a stick.


----------



## Ben (May 5, 2008)

It seems like the "Hearts of Boston" is completely out of place. A different font might suit it better too...


----------



## diduknowthat (May 5, 2008)

Sir Travis D said:


> I don't think you should put the "eart" or "oston" in either.



Yeah, I tried it and it doesn't look too hot.



voyagerfan99 said:


> Add a drum and a stick.



I was thinking of that, but it's kinda hard to make something out of a drum with only red, black and white. 



Ben said:


> My only suggestion right now is a different font.



It seems like many people want a new font. I'll look into that right away.


What font does everyone think I should use? I'm looking at Impact right now.


----------



## Sir Travis D (May 5, 2008)

Use GTA3 font 
download here -http://eknp.com/php/fd.php?f=gta3
looks like this


----------



## Sir Travis D (May 5, 2008)

but you didn't fix that spot I told you about
and what about the gta3 font? please just show what it looks like!


----------



## diduknowthat (May 5, 2008)

Sir Travis D said:


> but you didn't fix that spot I told you about
> and what about the gta3 font? please just show what it looks like!



Oops, I linked the wrong one. And I'll try that font too.

edit:

*Rev 3
http://i26.tinypic.com/2v84r69.jpg*

*Red 3.1
gta 3 font
http://i26.tinypic.com/nyw9yg.jpg*


----------



## Sir Travis D (May 5, 2008)

gta3 font plzz


----------



## Ben (May 5, 2008)

EDIT: added the hearts..vertical "B" now.


----------



## diduknowthat (May 5, 2008)

Ben said:


> Heres a simple version I just did, dunno if you would like it or not though...



Hmm, it looks good, but IMO it's just rock band ish. ya know, it just doesn't jump out at you a lot.


----------



## Ramodkk (May 5, 2008)

I like *Rev 3* and *Ben's *suggestion.

GTA3 font looks liks imple font unless it's positioned like the one in the logo of the game IMO.


----------



## Ben (May 5, 2008)

Even still..none of these to _me_ really stand out at all. Everything looks so flat and windows paintish, less professional, etc.

The card needs to look..."used"...vintage almost. Rustic, old...who knows


----------



## diduknowthat (May 5, 2008)

*rev 3.2
http://i30.tinypic.com/2e5jlsn.jpg/B]*

With or without little hearts guys?



> Even still..none of these to me really stand out at all. Everything looks so flat and windows paintish, less professional, etc.
> 
> The card needs to look..."used"...vintage almost. Rustic, old...who knows



I see, I'll see to that in the next revision.


----------



## Ben (May 5, 2008)

diduknowthat said:


> *rev 3.2
> http://i30.tinypic.com/2e5jlsn.jpg/B]*
> 
> With or without little hearts guys?
> ...



I think the hearts add to it. Keep them


----------



## diduknowthat (May 5, 2008)

*rev 3.3
http://i26.tinypic.com/25qrbpg.jpg*

vintage edition


----------



## Ben (May 5, 2008)

Hmm..adding some noise or something like this might make it better.


----------



## diduknowthat (May 5, 2008)

phew...after countless tutorials, and following Ben's picture, lo and behold...

*REV 4
http://i32.tinypic.com/2uiyvx4.jpg*


----------



## Ramodkk (May 5, 2008)

now, that looks sweet!


----------



## Mitch? (May 5, 2008)

it's ok, a tad busy, like, it'll be hard to reproduce on smaller items, but its good


----------



## TFT (May 5, 2008)

Keep the font, keep the font
Now it's looking good


----------



## diduknowthat (May 5, 2008)

Mr. Johanssen said:


> it's ok, a tad busy, like, it'll be hard to reproduce on smaller items, but its good



Oh yeah, forgot to mention, I also designed a simplified version of the logo, i'll lost it later.


----------



## cohen (May 5, 2008)

i voted for - It looks pretty good.....

But i have no suggestions.... so it looks good.


----------



## diduknowthat (May 5, 2008)

Here it is, the two simplified versions of the logo, one for white background and one for black blackground.

http://i31.tinypic.com/2n1fhfk.jpg

http://i30.tinypic.com/2q3877q.jpg


----------



## cohen (May 5, 2008)

diduknowthat said:


> Here it is, the two simplified versions of the logo, one for white background and one for black blackground.
> 
> http://i31.tinypic.com/2n1fhfk.jpg
> 
> http://i30.tinypic.com/2q3877q.jpg



i like the white background.


----------



## Sir Travis D (May 5, 2008)

Where's the speaker? I don't like it now.


----------



## diduknowthat (May 5, 2008)

I got rid of the speaker to simplify the drawing more. Keep in mind that this is the version that you'd probably see on paper and other small places.


----------

